# computer shuts off at startup like it needs to warm up



## djshibbs (Dec 13, 2007)

okay so i got all the parts for this computer a few months ago then was gone for a while and i just got it all together and running.

everything works fine except that for the first 10 minutes are so when i first start up my computer, it shuts off right after windows loads... just like somebody unplugged it. just shuts off completely... its fairly cold in the room the computer is in (50 to 60F), but i doubt that could have anything to do with it.

but, if i start up my computer, go to the bios screen and let it sit there for 5-10 minutes, then restart, it works perfectly fine...or i can start it up and let it turn off and repeat that about 10 times.... its like my computer has to warm up or something.... makes no sense

its not the power supply, i had a 380w raidmax PSU, but once this started happening i went and got a 450w rhino and the same thing is happening. then i flashed my bios and still same ****. everything in my computer is basically brand new. i am running XP.

SPECS:
ECS geforce 6100sm-m
AMD Athlon 64 6000+ X2
BFG Geforce 7800
Maxtor 160GB SATA HD
Rhino Panther 450w PSU
ASUS Arctic Square Heatsink(big *** heatsink)
One case fan w/ LED.

thats it. no cd rom. no floppy. no other HDs. nothing.

i really doubt all that would use more than 450w.... and even so why would it work fine after a few minutes of running? Also i dont beleive this is a heat issue as it seems to run better when i am doing more. It has never turned off while i was playing a game. it has, however, powered off a couple times while browsing the internet, but those times were shortly after start up.


In speedfan all my temps are fine. they are all under 40C, and my CPU is around 25-30C

Voltages im not so sure about i dont really get them.

Vcore1: 1.36v
Vcore2: 2.46v
+3.3V: 1.81V
+5V: 5.67v
+12v: 4.86v

-12v: -11.04v
-5v: 0.22v
+5v: 5.08v
Vbat: 3.01v




Im really ******* confused here. HELP!


p.s. someone suggested the power supply was going bad so i bought a NEW psu 3 days ago and i still have the same problem


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

check your voltages in the bios also
the posted voltages seem wrong

that supply might be substandard, it doesnt matter what wattage it claims to be.


----------



## djshibbs (Dec 13, 2007)

yeah the whole 4.8v on the 12v line confused me... idk ill check the voltages in the bios when i get home this afternoon. im also going to check the voltages when i put in my old 380w PSU and see if they are the same or lower or what. ill also see if my bro can come down and let me borrow his new 600w antec and see if thatll work on it. idk ill post when i get home and try some more ****.


----------



## djshibbs (Dec 13, 2007)

what exactly is CPU Tcontrol? in my bios it is set to 25C and usually when my comp shuts down and i look at my CPU temp is 24C and my CPU Tcontrol is 25C


what is CPU Tcontrol?


----------



## djshibbs (Dec 13, 2007)

alright well it turns out it wasnt the Tcontrol... i flashed a modded BIOS where i can change the Tcontrol and changed it and it still messed up...;

went out and got a MSI board instead of that POS ECS and everythings working fine... im gonna take the ECS to frys where i got it and have them test it n stuff.


----------



## NoXinecrotic (Jan 26, 2009)

Hey there, i also had the same problem, my pc kept cutting out at random intervals, usually as the xp sign appears on the screen. i could run through bios fine, and safe mode fine, it turned out to be the mobo.(ECS Geforce 6100sm-m). try testing the mobo or getting a pc tech to test it for you.


----------

